# Scope for 22-250



## michiganoutdoorsman (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello all, I'm currently on the market for a scope for my 22-250 in the price range of about $300-$450. I know the gun can reach out at some good distances, so I want a pretty quality scope. Is it doable for the price range I have? Thanks for any help!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Leupold make a VX2 series that is in that price range. They also have a custom dial for it that works great out to 650 yards unless you get the 2 turn dial with no zero stop. But then again the 22-250 looses too much energy past 650 to be effective to kill an animal effectively.

If you check ebay, sometimes you can get a VX3 in that price range, not very often though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cameraland has some good deals, all depends on the kinds of terrain you normaly hunt around, 3x9 is usually the norm, if they are in your lap or bushy terrain I'd go with a 2x7, would rather have less than more, if you know where the bullet hits at 100, on 2 power you should know where it hits at 300 on the same power. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd look for the leupold or a Nikon in the 4.5-14x40. Or 4-16 x40. You'll have enough power for the long shots and lower power to give a wide field of view.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the guys are right, I have an 8-32X50 on my Swift, it's a great scope as long as my target is out past 80yds. Anything closer than that is a ball of hair in the scope provided I can get on it in time. Now if you want to dial up a shot at 200 to 400 yards I can look them in the eye.........but if I was to put a new scope on the Swift, I would go with something in a 4-16X50 like youngdon was stating.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you choose Nikon, stick with the better Monarch line. Used Leupolds can be a good choice, because even if there is an issue with the scope, Leupold will take care of it free of charge - for life. Leupold also makes some great add-on accessories like custom magnetic scope covers, custom dials, etc, if you want to upgrade.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Feb 1, 2013)

I was looking at the monarch or the vx-2. Both have great reviews and seem like quality scopes. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a Weaver Super Slam 3-15x50 with bi-color illuminated reticle. Low enough power for close-in work, but you can dial it in for those long shots as well.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

My apology; that scope is beyond the price range he specified. Something in that power range would be practical, however.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Redfield, made by Leopold the price is LESS then what you want to spend . It's a marveles scope and very tough . No adjustments truants but, very able, in the 6X12 X40, to shoot out to 300+. Anythigh with more magnification ,out in the field will show way to much heart jump and dust to use on sticks or off a back pack. Just my two cents.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Check out some vortex too, they are pretty nice all around.


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

I have had a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14x40 with the BDC reticle on my 22-250 for over 3 years now with no issues and has held zero the entire time. Ive been very happy with it and will continue to use Nikon optics. Im able to shot 1/4" groups at 100 yards and the BDC reticle is very affective and has allowed me to accurately hit targets out to 500 yards. I got mine off eBay new for $220. I'm positive you would be happy with one and even stay under your budget allowing you to spend the extra $ on accessories like a bi pod or E call etc


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Just curious, have any of you guys tried the Oculus brand of scope yet? Any opinion on them? They've caught the eye of my son but I don't like being a guinea pig on stuff like this. Bass Pro has 8 reviews on them and one person reported a loose reticle, but other than that nobody reported any failures and generally thought highly of them. Their standard 4-16x40 with plex reticle is $269, and the same scope with mil-dot is $279. Have also heard really good things about the Redfield Revolution (built by Leupold) for those on a budget. They've gone up in price about $50 since they came out a couple years ago; however, they still are available at a fairly decent price.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

don't know anything about them so no help here.....


----------



## brianmidmich (Oct 22, 2013)

I have on 2 of my 250s a scope called Leapers. This is way under your price range but they are great scopes and very clear. I can not say enough about them. 4-16x40 with zero lock turrets and red and green IR. I get them through cheaper than Dirt or Optics Planet . To my door $125.

Also have a new scope that I tried this year from Hawke. Its their varmint in 4-16x44. I like it but the price on this one is at $250. Clear nice thin cross hairs with mil dot. Both I think are great and I feel they are over looked buy to many. We have dropped fell on and tumbled known some ice ledges and every time they hold their zero.

Just some food for thought. Not the big name everyone knows but its not what you see on the side of the scope. Its what you can see through it.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Savage250 said:


> I have had a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14x40 with the BDC reticle on my 22-250 for over 3 years now with no issues and has held zero the entire time. Ive been very happy with it and will continue to use Nikon optics. Im able to shot 1/4" groups at 100 yards and the BDC reticle is very affective and has allowed me to accurately hit targets out to 500 yards. I got mine off eBay new for $220. I'm positive you would be happy with one and even stay under your budget allowing you to spend the extra $ on accessories like a bi pod or E call etc


+1, I have Nikon Monarch binos and a prostaff 4-12x40 BDC prostaff. I like them and have no regrets with Nikon. I would like to go with the Buckmaster or Monarch scope for my next rifle.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Vortex 2.5x10x44 HS Viper with the 30mm tube. $390 delivered to your door.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I will be checking vortex when I get a new rifle


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I love mine.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I too have a Vortex 3 X 9 X 40 on the AR. Works great for that one.

Put the leupold 4.5 X 14 X 40 on the 22-250 for the longer ranges.

Both scopes are deffinately great for the guns they are on.


----------

